
The Arctic Bumblebee - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/science/alaska-bumblebee.html
======
japhyr
There's a great multimedia feature from the article at
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/11/science/huntin...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/11/science/hunting-
arctic-bumblebee-bombus-polaris.html).

~~~
whorleater
Oh man these are great. The one the Times did on Syria was fascinating, thanks
for the link!

------
internaut
For more on bumblekind:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12664568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12664568)

